# تعلم الكتابه على الكيبورد ببرنامج رائع جدا



## bishawy_86 (17 يناير 2008)

برنامج معلم الطباعة هو برنامج تعليمي الغرض منه تعليمك وتدريبك على
تحسين مستوى سرعة ودقة طباعتك على لوحة المفاتيح (Keyboard) باللغتين
العربية والانجليزية.

صور البرنامج






















البرنامج صغير حجمه هو والكراك 700 كيلو بايت

للتحميل






اضغط هنا ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تعلم الكتابه على الكيبورد ببرنامج رائع جدا*

ميرسى يا بيشوى على البرنامج الجميل

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## bishawy_86 (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تعلم الكتابه على الكيبورد ببرنامج رائع جدا*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ميرسى يا بيشوى على البرنامج الجميل
> 
> ربنا يعوضك​



شكرا يامرمر على مرورك وردك الجميل 
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Meriamty (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تعلم الكتابه على الكيبورد ببرنامج رائع جدا*











​


----------



## bishawy_86 (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تعلم الكتابه على الكيبورد ببرنامج رائع جدا*

شكرا يا Meriamty 
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تعلم الكتابه على الكيبورد ببرنامج رائع جدا*

ميرسييييييييييييييييييييييييييييى 
بيشووووووووووووووو​


----------



## bishawy_86 (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تعلم الكتابه على الكيبورد ببرنامج رائع جدا*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> ميرسييييييييييييييييييييييييييييى
> بيشووووووووووووووو​



شكرا يايوحنا على ردك الجميل
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## The_Hero (19 مايو 2008)

فى فيروس فى الكراك يا بيشو سامحنى


----------



## سامح ايوب (31 مايو 2008)

بسم الثالوث القدوس 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم
مش عارف استفيد من البرنامج يا اخ بيشو


----------



## مسعد خليل (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: تعلم الكتابه على الكيبورد ببرنامج رائع جدا*

*شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا للبرنامج الرب يبارك حياتك*


----------



## magdy256 (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: تعلم الكتابه على الكيبورد ببرنامج رائع جدا*

اشكر جدا انا فعلا كنت محتاج هذا البرنامج من زمان 
اشكر محبتك وسلام الرب يسوع يكون معاك


----------

